# Mac Dock Icons Gray Out



## PVdesigner (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello,

I've been having a problem with my dock icons graying out and failing to launch the application. After starting up, I'll go to click on any one of my dock icons to launch the application, but the icon will gray out. I'll try another icon, then another, but they all gray out and don't launch. I have been able to work around by restarting, but sometimes I have to restart two or three times before the icons behave correctly. And the other odd thing is that this problem doesn't happen every day (or every time I startup). Sometimes this will happen two days in a row. Sometimes I can go 4/5 days without any issues. 

You heard of anything like this before? Any suggestions would be much appreciated. 

Thank you, 

PVdesigner


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I vaguely remember hearing about greyed Dock icons. I don't know the exact cause, but first thing I'd try is probably repairing permissions with Disk Utility (Applications->Utilities). I remember one of those XML preference files Apple uses is for the Dock settings. There's a chance it's a plist file that just has bad permissions. Just an initial thought.


----------



## PVdesigner (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for that. I ran Disk Utilities and repaired permissions. I'll be in touch to let you know if that fixed it. 

Thanks, 

PVdesigner


----------

